# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kampin lähiliikenneterminaalin tulevaisuuden käyttö

## Katuri

Kampin lähiliikenneterminaali jää ensi vuoden alussa todella vähälle käytölle, kun jäljelle jää vain yövuorot. Mitähän suunnitelmia terminaalin osalta on olemassa? Elielinaukiolla alkaa tulla painetta alueen muuhun käyttöön ja Elielinaukion linjathan mahtuisi Kamppiin mainiosti. Liikenteen siirtäminen manskulta keskelle Töölöä ei olisi varmaankaan ongelma edes matkustajien kannalta, lähinnä nurinaa voi tulla päätepysäkin siirtymisestä "sivuun" / muualle totutusta. Topelius-Runeberg-akselin voisi kehittää joukkoliikennekaduksi. Siinäkään ei pitäisi olla ylitsepääsemättömiä ongelmia. Lähinnä Töölöntori - Caloniuksenkatu -välin autoliikenteen sijoittaminen muualle toisi tarvetta järjestelyille Hesperiankaduilla. 
Lisäksi tuonne terminaaliin voisi siirtää 190 - liikenteen ja ehkä 280-liikenteen, josta osan voisi ajaa kehä 2 - Länsiväylä -reittiä, metroliityntäkin vois olla hyvä.

----------


## aki

Tästä on jo olemassa oma ketju http://jlf.fi/f12/3663-kampin-termin...etron-jalkeen/

----------


## junabongari

> Kampin lähiliikenneterminaali jää ensi vuoden alussa todella vähälle käytölle, kun jäljelle jää vain yövuorot. Mitähän suunnitelmia terminaalin osalta on olemassa? Elielinaukiolla alkaa tulla painetta alueen muuhun käyttöön ja Elielinaukion linjathan mahtuisi Kamppiin mainiosti. Liikenteen siirtäminen manskulta keskelle Töölöä ei olisi varmaankaan ongelma edes matkustajien kannalta, lähinnä nurinaa voi tulla päätepysäkin siirtymisestä "sivuun" / muualle totutusta. Topelius-Runeberg-akselin voisi kehittää joukkoliikennekaduksi. Siinäkään ei pitäisi olla ylitsepääsemättömiä ongelmia. Lähinnä Töölöntori - Caloniuksenkatu -välin autoliikenteen sijoittaminen muualle toisi tarvetta järjestelyille Hesperiankaduilla. 
> Lisäksi tuonne terminaaliin voisi siirtää 190 - liikenteen ja ehkä 280-liikenteen, josta osan voisi ajaa kehä 2 - Länsiväylä -reittiä, metroliityntäkin vois olla hyvä.


Tästä aiheesta on puhuttu aiemmin:
Sinne tullaan siirtämään linjoja Elieliltä ja Kampin metroasemalta. Ainakin 40, 41, 42 43, 45, 63, 69 ja 70 tullaan siirtämään Kampin terminaaliin.

----------

